# Rescue Helicopter Leaves Behind Waving Man Who Was Lost in Colo. Wilderness: 'He's Saying Hi,' Pilot Thought



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2022)

I didn't laugh.... much 


A helicopter rescue team left behind a stranded hiker last week after they confused his hand waves for a greeting

According to CBS affiliate KCNC-TV, a hiking group traveling between Surprise Lake and Upper Cataract Lake in Colorado called emergency services on Wednesday after one of their members did not return to camp the night before.

After an initial aerial search team did not locate the man, another crew was sent into the area with a Blackhawk helicopter — and that's when they spotted someone the pilot thought could be the missing hiker.

"He radioed that they had a subject that partially matched the description, but not completely only because his backpack was upside down, so it was the wrong color," Anna Debattiste of the Summit County Rescue Group told KCNC-TV.

Debattiste told the news station that the team didn't initially believe the man was in trouble because he appeared to wave to them casually instead of raising both of his hands in the air.









						Rescue Helicopter Leaves Behind Waving Man Who Was Lost in Colo. Wilderness: 'He's Saying Hi,' Pilot Thought
					

The hiker was eventually rescued, and officials are now hoping to raise awareness about the correct way to signal distress




					people.com


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> I didn't laugh.... much
> 
> 
> A helicopter rescue team left behind a stranded hiker last week after they confused his hand waves for a greeting
> ...


In their defense,  a 'hi there Mr Helicopter mans', and ' holy shit! You're here! You're really here!' wave are not much different to the inexperienced eye.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> In their defense,  a 'hi there Mr Helicopter mans', and ' holy shit! You're here! You're really here!' wave are not much different to the inexperienced eye.



If I was dying in the backcountry somewhere, and saw a chopper fly by, I'd be like


----------

